

Alleged Massive Technical Trading Fraud At Goldman - tptacek
http://market-ticker.denninger.net/archives/1192-FLASH-Goldman-Code-Theft-BOMBSHELL.html

======
tptacek
Gotta say right now, Karl Denninger, Certified Crazy Person. I don't buy this
story.

But hey this is definitely Hacker News. What do you think?

~~~
khafra
I think the author has the subtlety and clarity of the Timecube guy, but I
can't wait to see a Matasano writeup of NYSE protocols and security.

~~~
tptacek
And you'll get it, coming to you LIVE, on SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY (plus 3 days),
LIVE AT VEGAS, with a SPECIAL GUEST APPEARANCE by _TRUCKASAURUS_ , and LIVE
MUSIC by Kip Z'Nuff of Enuff Z'Nuff and WARRANT tribute band _CHERRY PIE_.

[http://www.blackhat.com/html/bh-usa-09/bh-
usa-09-speakers.ht...](http://www.blackhat.com/html/bh-usa-09/bh-
usa-09-speakers.html#Ptacek)

